
Forget Nature versus Nurture. Nature Has Won - yasp
https://quillette.com/2018/09/25/forget-nature-versus-nurture-nature-has-won/
======
isserson
Plomin gives very interesting interviews explaining his experiments to a
general audience. Here's a recent example discussing the basics and
implications of twin studies in education:

[https://youtu.be/lk8sdMGJ3m4](https://youtu.be/lk8sdMGJ3m4)

